# AutoWorld push cars ?



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I ordered a few things from auto world last week and in the box was a flyer for the New Auto World push car , plastic bodies with Diecast chassis ( not pull backs a new black diecast chassis ) there will be 6 AFX style and 6 Tjet style . Packaged on blister cards and retail price of $3.99. The confusing part was the flyer said coming in Oct 2010 ? Is this something I missed ? Has this been discussed here before ? was the Oct 2010 part and typo ? I for one would be thrilled to get $3.99 bodies I have more Xtraction and afx chassis than I will ever use !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I think they come out at X-Mas time as limited edition ornaments from Target ?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

That sounds like the Christmas ornaments, but the retail price at Target was $6, and they were in boxes (difficult to display). After Christmas they went on sale for $3. Perhaps this the price for repackaged stock that they still have around, hopefully without the hole in the roof for the ornament hanger. Go for it. They were pretty nice.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you are referring to the bodies that came on free-wheeling chassis. Look through their website store and you will see them. I believe they were only available for one release and you have to buy a set of six.

Joe


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

*Auto World X-Traction Release 6 Freewheelers*

The Auto World X-Traction Release 6 Freewheelers were released a year or so ago. These cars come with a body and freewheeling chassis which is an X-Traction chassis with just the axles, wheels and tires (no motor).

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

no definitley not christmas cars I remember those . plus there is a clear pic of the cars ,the diecast chassis with no bodies and the complete cras in blister package on the flyer and its something I've never seen before. I called the local hobby shop and he said he hasn't heard of anything like it yet. it appears that these are directed at the hot wheels \\ matchbox market with the added bonus of the body fitting any of the aw chassis. I will scan and post the flyer when I get home tonight . like I said the part thata threw me was the coming oct 2010


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

not the free wheeling cars either I have those already


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

BRS Hobbies said:


> The Auto World X-Traction Release 6 Freewheelers were released a year or so ago. These cars come with a body and freewheeling chassis which is an X-Traction chassis with just the axles, wheels and tires (no motor).
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


They are in some display cases where I live mixed in with the dirty dukes,,,they come in a clam that are clearly labeled free rolling or somthing like that for the past year! Black daisy duke jeep'and I think the other car was a black charger or Camaro?at 14.00 I didn't look to hard either!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Piz,

Have you had a chance to scan the flyer? 

Dave


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Omega said:


> Piz,
> 
> Have you had a chance to scan the flyer?
> 
> Dave


:thumbsup: +1


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

A couple of years back maybe three, AW had them displayed at the iHobby Expo in Chicago. The Cars were in blister packs. They were to be AW version of hot wheels. The cars were on metal chassis with afx and tjet bodies on them. After the show a couple months or so, I contacted AW in regaurds to the cars but did not recieve any responses, the cars were never produced. These may be the cars AW is going to market next. More Cheap Bodies to run I'am all for it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

docsho said:


> These may be the cars AW is going to market next. More Cheap Bodies to run I'am all for it.



Dang I hope so! Bods for a buck er two would be fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has anyone heard that auto world has been bought out by one of the japanese mega toy companies? is that true?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

alpink said:


> has anyone heard that auto world has been bought out by one of the japanese mega toy companies? is that true?


TOMY Japan bought the RC2 diecast company recently . . . RC2 had purchased Johnny Lightning which was formerly owned by Tom Lowe, owner of Auto World. Sounds like maybe someone got cornfused somewhere along the line maybe . . . :freak:

Details HERE


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Omega said:


> Piz,
> 
> Have you had a chance to scan the flyer?
> 
> Dave


 Sorry went on Vacation and forgot to scan it I will try later tonight


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Well I scan the flyer but I dont have any kind of image hosting and I cant see anyway to just insert it from my desk top ? any ideas


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can try Minus.. That's that easy picture posting site that AFXtoo talks about. Option two is email it to someone who does have one. If someone hasn't offered yet, send it to my email as an attachment and I'll post it up for you. If you can't access my email through clicking my name through HT, send a PM and I'll shoot it back to you.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*HT Image hosting*



Piz said:


> Well I scan the flyer but I dont have any kind of image hosting and I cant see anyway to just insert it from my desk top ? any ideas


Do people not know that Hobby Talk has it's own Image hosting right here ?! Just upload it to your own album here, and then link it to the post.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

well its is in the HTBB photos but I can't seem to get it to work here ?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

how about really small , check the photo album section to see a bigger pic


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I hope they do these. At 4 bucks each I would get all 12.

Dave


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here ya go...


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting the flyer. I agree it looks like a great product for only $3.99 each. Hopefully, the Auto World 1:64 Racers are going to be produced in the near future.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I sent an email to AW with a copy of the flyer asking if these are going to be produced. Let you all know when I hear something back.

Dave


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I would say they are being produced , I got the Flyer form AW directly 3 weeks ago , The only question is when will they hit shelfs and where ? Will these be mass retail items , Target , Wal mart , Toy r us , or will they be small hobby shop only like the slots ? 
Also will the bodies be new paint jobs or just the same paint jobs that came on the slotcar versions . Either way I will buy all of the AFX style and probably half of the tjet ones .


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Did ya notice this...
FEATURES:
HUNDREDS OF MAKES AND MODELS!
Sounds good to me!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Do not shoot the messenger.*

Just received this from AW.

Hi Dave,

I am sorry but no we are not going to produce these at this time.

Doug Ridge

Autoworldstore.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I were to venture a guess, and this is pure speculation, I think the push car idea got reshuffled into the Christmas ornament cars. The bases are somewhat similar, though the push car version base looks a tad heavier. There might have been a snag in the small (break off-able parts ) department that nixed them being marketed due to child safety concerns. 

Why they would be distributing the flier now is odd...


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Omega said:


> Just received this from AW.
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> ...


 Oh well , but why put that flyer in the box with my order and the new AW catalog ?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hold onto it... Future collectors item!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Havent you heard? Dash is coming back.
There will no longer be a need for any more AW bodies.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Havent you heard? Dash is coming back.
> There will no longer be a need for any more AW bodies.


 Sorry . The only DASH body I liked was the AFX L88 Camaro . In my new phase of slotcar collecting I am only buying / collecting / running / customizing AFX style bodies . So 6 bodies at a time at less than $4 each would be nice !


----------

